# 2 and 4 year old. Need advice



## boknows (Jul 23, 2013)

Howdy. We arrived in bimini today with a 2 and 4 year old. Hunter 355. I need some expert advice of where to go next
Its 1-4-19 today. Would love to go to abacus islands. The wind is all over the place. It keeps changing directions. There is north wind coming which is bad for crossing the gulf stream but weve already done it so is north wind still bad if we wanna go from bimini to west end? Would love to hear any advise. Need to know where to anchor also 🙂


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

The Berrys is one good long day.
You can work up the abacos from there in shortish hops. Or just run north from bimini.
Weather is all important.
Research anchorages yourself as only you know what long goals you have.
ActiveCaptian is one source.
Dont get overwhelmed, steps at a time.
Again...weather...be choosy.


----------

